# Video: 2012 apa sidewinder he2 review



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks great! Thanks for the review. Might have to try the test drive program.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the review! My Mamba M6 is supposed to be delivered today and I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow... so it was about 16 fps slower than IBO.


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

APA website:

http://apaarchery.com/


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

LCA said:


> Wow... so it was about 16 fps slower than IBO.


You know damn well nothing ibo's like they say. At least it was a real time hunting arrow weight. 307 is plenty fast . Shot placement.


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

flatline said:


> You know damn well nothing ibo's like they say. At least it was a real time hunting arrow weight. 307 is plenty fast . Shot placement.


Agree!


----------

